# Variable Speed Conversion kit ?



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

PSI has a kit for the Delta and Jet Midi lathes that replaces the fixed RPM motor with a variable speed motor. Anyone using this ? I'm doing all my drilling on the lathe and I'm thinking it would be nice to be able adjust on the fly.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

EndTuition said:


> PSI has a kit for the Delta and Jet Midi lathes that replaces the fixed RPM motor with a variable speed motor. Anyone using this ? I'm doing all my drilling on the lathe and I'm thinking it would be nice to be able adjust on the fly.


----------------

That's why they call it a "*Drill* Press",ET...lol

Seriously, though, I hope one of you guys bring whatever is necessary to show the geezer how you do drilling on the lathe.. I ain't got a clue..

I do, however , have the VS motor on my mini...and I wouldn't trade it for a bucket full of quarters....Mighty handy sanding and finishing...


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

ET, I saw that last month also. I replaced my Delta with the Jet 1220 back last year due to my motor on my Delta went out. If this would have been available then, I would have converted but I bought the Jet due to cost of putting a new motor on my Delta. It would have been worth it to me then to convert, but now, I do like the larger size of the Jet 12" and 3/4 HP motor on my new Jet, but the 1220 doesn't come with VS yet. I think I would have liked the VS on the Jet, but on the Delta, no problem because belt speed adjustments are much easier on the Delta vs Jet. If I decide to do anything with the Delta, I would plan on converting. However, I look for myself to go to a much larger lathe in the next few years. Expecially after I see GBs in action this next weekend. I am still limited on size of project with the 12" I now have and would love to go larger or at least have the option to go larger. The vortex will get huge if I decide to go with a big lathe, later down the road. Sounds like a retirement project, but retirement is still a few more years down the road, but is sure looking good.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

This is what I understand the Jet VS has a low speed of 500 RPM's from the factory. With the kits you get 650 RPM's as a low speed. I have heard there is a way to change that but I don't know how.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Slipknot, you just need to buy my Delta motor after I get the kit and your Delta will be back in business. Think I'll order it after Mothers day. Don't need no new stuff showing up on the porch till after that !


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

ET, Know the feeling. I just bought a new high dollar flash for my camera and also converting my pool to a salt water chlorine generator. Spent a small fortune this past week plus a huge amount of landscaping. 2 weeks of vacation cost me a fortune. May consider your motor if you are interested in selling it. Just coudn't force myself to get rid of my Delta due to a motor, but really don't have much use for it either other than if one of my sons decides to get into it, but at this time, they have too many other things on their minds right now.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

slip knot said:


> ET, Know the feeling. I just bought a new high dollar flash for my camera and also converting my pool to a salt water chlorine generator. Spent a small fortune this past week plus a huge amount of landscaping. 2 weeks of vacation cost me a fortune. May consider your motor if you are interested in selling it. Just coudn't force myself to get rid of my Delta due to a motor, but really don't have much use for it either other than if one of my sons decides to get into it, but at this time, they have too many other things on their minds right now.


Heck, maybe you ought to sell your old Delta to me. I'll put the kit on it and keep the old one set up for the boring/drilling.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

slip knot said:


> but really don't have much use for it either


Set it up with a Beall 3 wheel system for finish polishing projects. That's the planned fate of mine if I ever manage to upgrade. 

Jeff


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Brew said:


> Set it up with a Beall 3 wheel system for finish polishing projects. That's the planned fate of mine if I ever manage to upgrade.
> 
> Jeff


Actually, with a new motor, I though about just that to go with my Beall Buffer. Would be nice to have set up ready to go without switching over with the present speed changes to use the Beall system. I had once thought about getting rid of it, but just coudn't part with it in case I ran across a motor and could have a second lathe or someday have a third large lathe. After seeing GBs lathe in action, I will probably get a large lathe virus and would take more than an antiabotic to get rid of the wish list to get me one of those big boys.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

slip knot said:


> Actually, with a new motor, I though about just that to go with my Beall Buffer. Would be nice to have set up ready to go without switching over with the present speed changes to use the Beall system. I had once thought about getting rid of it, but just coudn't part with it in case I ran across a motor and could have a second lathe or someday have a third large lathe. *After seeing GBs lathe in action, I will probably get a large lathe virus and would take more than an antiabotic to get rid of the wish list to get me one of those big boys*.


Maybe we can catch Jim not looking and slip it in the trunk of your car.:slimer:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Bobby said:


> Maybe we can catch Jim not looking and slip it in the trunk of your car.:slimer:


Hmmm, good idea. Maybe I should bring the truck and leave the car at home. Thanks Bobby, I may need help loading it however. Any takers???







Maybe I can slip him my old Delta and make a trade with Jim. Maybe he won't see the difference with all the wood chips laying around. But then again, if Trog is there, there won't be enough wood chips to help hide it.


----------

